# Playin' in the dirt



## ellasmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I have heard that hedgehogs LOVE to play in the garden. I am currently living in an apartment with no access to a garden, does anyone have any other ideas for my little Ella?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Organic dirt in a high back litter pan. Silk plants (make sure they aren't poky), hide insects under the leaves. You can hide a tunnel under the leaves, which seems to be fun. Cat grass can be used for them to sniff, roam and hunt it. And coconut fiber (not the chunks, the soft dirt like stuff) can be used in a high back litter box. I use all the above .


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been wanting to do this for a while, but wasn't sure what would be safe. Thanks for the information.

Would this dirt be okay?
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I was just talking to my fiance about trying something like this with Milly! I'm happy that I saw this. I'm definitely going to try it out


----------



## ellasmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for everyones help!


----------

